# Internetabzocke durch e-plus



## husky-53 (21 September 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde

folgendes Problem:
am 13.Juli 2010 buchte ich bei e-plus eine Vertragsverlängerung und bekam dafür das Nokia 5230.Soweit alles gut.Aber jetzt: Mit aktivierung dieses Handys wurden innerhalb von 4 Wochen selbsttätig !!!!!! Internetverbindungen
von 630 € unbemerkt aufgebaut.Im Handy sind keinerlei Zugangspunkte oder
Internetzugänge eingerichtet.Das wunderhandy belegt ein sogenanntes Eigenleben.Nokia schweigt dazu,und für e-plus ist der Handybenutzer der Depp.Ich habe sogleich das Geld zurückgebucht,Abbuchungsauftrag Storniert,Rechnung reclamiert,bei Polizei Anzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt und einen Anwalt wegen Klärung beautragt.Wer noch Tipps für mich hat,wie ich aus dieser Abzockfalle von e-plus und Nokia herrauskomme melde sich bitte.Im forum viel mir der Beitrag von Baba Jaga auf,der es ähnlich erging.
Bei meinen Recherchen fand ich noch einige,denen es ähnlich erging.
Übrigens: das Händy ist angeblich Testsieger bei Computerbild.Es wurde im 
e-plus Shop auf Fehler getestet und für Fehlerfrei beurteilt.Auch dort wurde festgestellt,das keine Zugangspunkte oder Internetvebindungen existieren,aber eine internetverbindung aufgebaut war.Diese Fachleute haben aus der Wäsche geschaut wie die berümte Gans .
Mein Fazit für die Zukunft HÄNDE WEG VON E_PLUS UND NOKIA.
mfg husky-53:wall:


----------



## Baba Jaga (21 September 2010)

*AW: Internetabzocke durch e-plus*

Ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2010)

*AW: Internetabzocke durch e-plus*



husky-53 schrieb:


> Es wurde im e-plus Shop auf Fehler getestet und für Fehlerfrei beurteilt.Auch dort wurde festgestellt,das keine Zugangspunkte oder Internetvebindungen existieren,aber eine internetverbindung aufgebaut war.Diese Fachleute haben aus der Wäsche geschaut wie die berümte Gans .


Ganz wichtig: Lass dir das schriftlich geben.


----------



## Adriano (29 September 2010)

*AW: Internetabzocke durch e-plus*

hallo husky-53, ich hatte auch ganz lange ein Vertrag bei e-plus. wir haben dann eine komplett neue Telefonanlage bekommen und somit war dann auch das Kapitel mit e-plus beendet. Ich kann dir teilweise recht geben, es war nicht immer einfach mit den Brüdern.
Viele Grüße A.


----------

